# Lost Sea Soufflé



## Rock LaRue (Sep 20, 2007)

My son's Blue-and-Gold Banquet for cub-scouts is this coming Saturday.  For any of you who don't know what that is, it's an annual celebration of sorts where the cub-scouts and their parents (usually their fathers) get together and bring their favorite dishes, cakes, etc. and everyone shares in a big feast.  Afterwards, the kids race their pinewood derby cars and there is a contest to see who made the best dish.  There are different categories for the food entries.  Each year, there is a different decorating theme.  Their theme for the banquet this year is ocean-related, so I thought I'd bring something that would fit in with that.  I mixed this up last night and have it chilling in the fridge.  I'll bake it Saturday morning before we go so it will be hot and fresh.  Just thought I'd share.  
 
 
*Lost Sea Soufflé*
 
Ingredients

 
4 cups cubed French bread 
24 oz. soft cream cheese 
10 eggs, lightly beaten 
4 cups milk 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
Dash of freshly ground pepper 
16 oz. package Washington peas 
1/2 cup white mushrooms, sliced 1/8” thin 
1/2 cup chopped peeled tomato
2 24-oz. jars of herring in cream sauce
8-10 drops blue food-coloring

 
Directions
 
Generously butter 4-quart casserole dish. Arrange bread cubes in dish and spread cream cheese on top.  Beat together eggs, milk, dry mustard, salt, onion powder, and pepper and pour evenly over cheese and bread. Add peas, mushrooms, tomato, herring, and food-coloring.  Stir and cover then chill in refrigerator overnight. Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Bake casserole uncovered until set, about 1 hour (cover loosely with foil if top begins to over-brown).


----------



## strawberry (Sep 20, 2007)

That sounds really good!

One question... what are "Washington peas"?


----------



## Rock LaRue (Sep 20, 2007)

strawberry said:


> That sounds really good!
> 
> One question... what are "Washington peas"?


They're just green peas of the Washington variety.  You could probably substitute some other green peas, but I prefer these for casseroles because they're usually slightly larger and sweeter and they seem to stand up better under baking with large amounts of food.  They don't get mushy as quickly.


----------



## strawberry (Sep 20, 2007)

ahhhhh.... gotcha.

thanks!


----------



## Rock LaRue (Sep 20, 2007)

strawberry said:


> ahhhhh.... gotcha.
> 
> thanks!


 No problem.


----------

